# Growth Or Mouth Injury



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 4 red bellies and one of them seems to have a growth ....I seem to think its an injury he has 
had this for the last few months he eats well so not sure I guess live with it I have a pic to try 
show you but he seems to be camera shy ..lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe its a chimple, hard to say without pics though


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

here is a pic and you can see the puffy part seems to be upper part of his mouth

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaysparticus/Jaysb-day2011084.jpg


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Where is the pic


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been having issues uploading pics hope this works

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaysparticus/Jaysb-day2011084.jpg


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

here is the pic for you. def not a chimple. wish i had more to offer but looks like he has no teeth at all...
was the P always this way? looks like it may just be deformed?


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Tensa said:


> here is the pic for you. def not a chimple. wish i had more to offer but looks like he has no teeth at all...
> was the P always this way? looks like it may just be deformed?


He definetly has teeth been like that for 3-4 months he is more aggressive then the other three

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaysparticus/Jaysb-day2011064.jpg


----------

